

Fnordserver – A bunch of geeks with a faible for simple, no-bullshit VPS hosting - silsha
http://server.fnord.pro

======
tobyhede
What is a 'faible'?

~~~
silsha
Faible n (genitive Faibles, plural Faibles)

soft spot, weakness (for something or someone)

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Faible](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Faible)

